# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Denkall Test 400 10 ml

## mapkos

How does this look to everyone? Denkall Test 400 It is sealed with the foil on the box? Thanks for the help!

Also, here's the TEST E same as above, sealed with foil? Please any help on these being legit would help!

Thanks again.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

you can check qv at their website. What is the lot and ex. date? If you post them, ill check em out..

X..

----------


## bmi

Yeah, you can check their website where they have the lot numbers and other pics. On the Test 400 you can inject .5cc straight up, if it hurts then is real, if it doesn't then is fake.

----------


## KGBnine

t400 pic is blurry, but looks ok. Make sure the hologram looks good.

----------


## Anabolic1000



----------


## Anabolic1000



----------


## Anabolic1000



----------


## Anabolic1000



----------


## tdawg

the t400 looks just like mine and its working... and 1/2 a cc stings the next morning the most

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah its good bro ...i also heard the shots suck

----------


## workdude

t4 looks good.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

how many t400 vials did you get bro?

----------


## anteriordeltoid

those are definitely real. i used the same exact denkall test 400 you have. i used it in the summer, and the injections hurt so bad the day after, I was not able to workout. If i injected in my quads, i'd walk around like a little baby for 6 days. if i injected in my shoulders, i wouldnt be able to lift my arm to put on deodarant. i once injected the t400 in my calves also, and i was thinking about cutting my own legs off the day after. pain tolerance is one thing, injury is another, and with test 400, it is almost an injury because of the many negative effects it put on me because of the injections.

----------


## Rock_Hard

how much did you pay for 10cc's?

----------


## TommyGun

hi bro,could i know how the hologram can be faken?and do you wanna post a pic of the bottle please,im getting some tonight...

----------


## marlin444

ouch........ those pictures just gave me flashbacks..

----------


## GeaRandSauCe

I have used this stuff with no pain. BA doesn't really bother me I guess. I'm only sore after the first shot in a new spot, say the first shot of a cycle will make my ass sore but not too bad and than after that I don't get sore again.

----------


## Seajackal

> hi bro,could i know how the hologram can be faken?and do you wanna post a pic of the bottle please,im getting some tonight...


If you're talking about QV's there's alot of fakes even containing the hologram
going around there, man it's hard to tell you a fake but I have seen someone
who's got a QV vial with the inscription "sagarpa" instead of "S.A.G.A.R.P.A."
like the real ones so I think this can tell you if they are fakes, plus I like the
individualy plastic foiled boxes it ensures your thing is original. Good luck!

----------


## futb0l10

yo i had the same exact qv 250 it turned out to be real good...makesure the date is a stamp and not a computer print. then u can just check the lot number on the site.....but it looks good to me i had mine rapped all nice to.

----------


## GearDog

Yeah they hurt but just mix it up with some other gear and the pain will be less noticable.. **** is real

----------


## zuke

i was just looking into the t-400 and am considering trying it for my next cycle. what is the recommended dosage and shots per week?

----------


## zuke

> Yeah they hurt but just mix it up with some other gear and the pain will be less noticable.. **** is real


i'm pretty new to stacking, what's good to mix it with and should it be mixed in the same shot?

----------


## BootyJuice24

If you're talking about QV's there's alot of fakes even containing the hologram
going around there, man it's hard to tell you a fake but I have seen someone
who's got a QV vial with the inscription "sagarpa" instead of "S.A.G.A.R.P.A."

Thanks for the heads up man....even though it sucks to be me now.....***K I just looked at my vial and saw lower case sagarpa...........thank god i know the source....knee caps anyone??????

----------


## delta0311

> If you're talking about QV's there's alot of fakes even containing the hologram
> going around there, man it's hard to tell you a fake but I have seen someone
> who's got a QV vial with the inscription "sagarpa" instead of "S.A.G.A.R.P.A."
> 
> Thanks for the heads up man....even though it sucks to be me now.....***K I just looked at my vial and saw lower case sagarpa...........thank god i know the source....knee caps anyone??????



Yup that sagarpa **** is a really ****ing things up. But why would a scammer make an exact duplicate of a QV bottle n box but **** up on something as simple as writing S.A.G.A.R.P.A ?

----------


## duckslayer

this my first time takin steroids ...i not really sure wat to start with i have some t-400 but i would like to loose 50 or so pounds before i start takin the t-400 would it help or wat should i use to help cut down?? i 6 foot tall 225lbs

----------


## FireGuy

> this my first time takin steroids ...*i not really sure wat to start* with i have some t-400 but i would like to loose 50 or so pounds before i start takin the t-400 would it help or wat should i use to help cut down?? i 6 foot tall 225lbs


Bumping 5 year old threads in the AAS picture forum is NOT the place to start.

----------


## stpete

^^^^^ No kiddin!

----------

